# Identification help? (possible NSFW)



## TheAnt (Feb 8, 2011)

Not sure if this is the place for this and I wasn't sure whether to tag this as NSFW, but I did just to be safe. I found these pictures a while ago and was wondering if anyone could help me identify their source. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/6249/thef7catgirl006.jpg
http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/299/1144226278312.jpg
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/9919/1142301517688.jpg
http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/7453/1141097331322.jpg
http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/1861/1140553945037.jpg
http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/6379/1139338174457.jpg


----------



## pheonix (Feb 8, 2011)

Pink cat is awesome. I'm no help for your cause though.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 8, 2011)

No idea, but I doubt you won't find them on 2chan.

That site has all weeaboo catgirl stuff you'll want.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 8, 2011)

All of these catgirls are making me cringe.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 8, 2011)

why are you asking a furry forum about Neko girls? You'd be better off asking an anime forum.


----------



## ZombieMoth (Feb 8, 2011)

You could try using http://www.iqdb.org/ for the ones that aren't anime screenshots.

Also: stop bothering us about weeaboo shit that isn't related to furry in any way.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't see any reason for being so mad about this stuff, some people might as well think "Well, the both have animal ears, let's ask them!" and make a thread.
This site indeed doesn't fit OP's criteria, but still - maybe he's looking for a site like this for weeaboo material.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 8, 2011)

fucking NEKOS.  why are they always saying "nya", ffs


----------



## Lobar (Feb 8, 2011)

Source


----------



## Oovie (Feb 8, 2011)

Tycho said:


> fucking NEKOS.  why are they always saying "nya", ffs


 Did your thoughts read it in a high pitched Asian woman voice too? Urban Dictionary says it's a meow? Really.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 8, 2011)

Tycho said:


> fucking NEKOS.  why are they always saying "nya", ffs



The same reason furries have to put "fur" in every word, or say Yiff all the time.


----------



## Conker (Feb 8, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Urban Dictionary says it's a meow? Really.


 Well, most onomatopoeia noises differ between languages, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 8, 2011)

What's this weaboo shit? Go to 4chan, they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## TheAnt (Feb 9, 2011)

ZombieMoth said:


> You could try using http://www.iqdb.org/ for the ones that aren't anime screenshots.
> 
> Also: stop bothering us about weeaboo shit that isn't related to furry in any way.


 Weeaboo shit? You say that like most furry art isn't drawn in an anime-like Japanese sense anyway. Others were right though, I was taking a chance posting this here. I will admit that I am a furry, but I don't see a massive difference between having cat ears and a tail without having the rest of the package wrapped in fur. They're still anthropomorphic, plain and simple.


----------



## Slyck (Feb 11, 2011)

This is FAF, the chans are that way --->


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 11, 2011)

Try Tineye

Upload or link the image, and it "reverse searches" for sites with the same image. Maybe you'll find a lead there.


----------



## ZombieMoth (Feb 11, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Weeaboo shit? You say that like most furry art isn't drawn in an anime-like Japanese sense anyway. Others were right though, I was taking a chance posting this here. I will admit that I am a furry, but I don't see a massive difference between having cat ears and a tail without having the rest of the package wrapped in fur. They're still anthropomorphic, plain and simple.


 Didn't really intend to say it as rudely(except I did but whatever) but i'm getting tired of seeing threads like these asking for things that aren't any more anthro than wearing a pair of fake ears.
Keep the weeaboo out of here, if I want weeaboo I go to Pixiv to grab things directly from the artists instead of relying on chans or boorus(or even FAF in this case).


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 11, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Weeaboo shit? You say that like most furry art isn't drawn in an anime-like Japanese sense anyway. Others were right though, I was taking a chance posting this here. I will admit that I am a furry, but I don't see a massive difference between having cat ears and a tail without having the rest of the package wrapped in fur. They're still anthropomorphic, plain and simple.


 
NEKOS ARE NOT ANTHROS. The furry fandom doesn't cater to such characters.

Repeat ad nauseum. Meaning say it over and over until you throw up.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 12, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Weeaboo shit? You say that like most furry art isn't drawn in an anime-like Japanese sense anyway. Others were right though, I was taking a chance posting this here. I will admit that I am a furry, but I don't see a massive difference between having cat ears and a tail without having the rest of the package wrapped in fur. They're still anthropomorphic, plain and simple.


 Yeah, except there_ is_ a big difference. Namely, kemonomimi are humans with animal characteristics, furries are animals with human characteristics. Two different sides of the spectrum.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 12, 2011)

It's from japan so you should ask aden


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2011)

Tokoyo Mew Mew?


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 12, 2011)

fucking catgirls. they should die.


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 12, 2011)

Eww, Anime.


----------

